#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Vrouw 20 zoekt man

## Cocovenucaza

Hello beste mensen, ik ben een vrouw van 20 jaartjes oud en ben op zoek naar een serieuze jongeman vanaf 24 jaar oud en niet ouder dan 30 jaar. Ik zoek een verzorgde man lief, leuke karakter en loyaal. Sportief maybe ? Leuk koppie. Ben zelf 165 dus als je langer bent zou dat perfect zijn. Ik kom uit Rotterdam en derbuiten is ook prima  :Smilie:  please mijn prins waar ben je. Ken niet meer wachten :'(. Marokkaanse of bekeerlingen you all welcome 😊

----------


## Youssef_rbati

Ik ben weld bladek 27jaar oud 1,79 😊 
Stuur een PM als je nog interesse hebt
Gr Youssef

----------


## Cocovenucaza

Pm me

----------


## Cocovenucaza

Pm me

----------


## anassii

stuur me een bericht!

----------


## TESZLA

Pm ik heb interesse

----------


## younes_neej

stuur me maar een berichtje hier een een man van 26 werk voor me zelf en woon in adam

----------


## Mtk

Nog op zoek? Ben een turkse jongeman van 28.. bericht me mocht je genteresseerd zijn..

----------


## Mtk

Pm me aub wil je leren kennen!

----------


## el_ahmadi

salam, je mag me ook pm'en

----------


## AbdelKarimm

Stuur mij 
[email protected] 

Tot dan...

----------

